# milk for calcium



## drambouie (Jan 14, 2007)

is it ok to add a lil whole milk to the soil for calcium??

i have a calcium deficiency and was wondering if milk would work......


----------



## schlendrake (Jan 14, 2007)

I never have heard of that but honestly i wouldn't do it. There is too much bacteria and stuff in it that may have an adverse affect let alone the smell of souring milk and who knows what toxins that produces.


----------



## KADE (Jan 14, 2007)

Pretty sure you don't wanna add milk... that would get horribly bad. 
U can get micro/macro additives cheaply that'll give em what they need.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 15, 2007)

> The secondary nutrients &#8212; calcium (Ca), magnesium (Mg), and sulfur (S) &#8212; are required in smaller amounts than the primary nutrients. The major source for supplementing the soil with calcium and magnesium is dolomitic lime (aglime), although these nutrients are also available from a variety of fertilizer sources. Sulfur is available in fertilizers such as potassium and magnesium sulfate, gypsum (calcium sulfate), and elemental sulfur.


 
and here is a good read.

http://4h.unl.edu/pdf/PlantNutrition.pdf

and another

http://www.agrienergy.net/calcium.htm

and finally where to buy dolomitic lime http://www.hydroponicequipment.com/detail.asp?itemnumber=1510

I know farmer links. but isn't that what we are a bunch of pot farmers. :farm:

p.s. I find it unlikey that you have a Ca defeciency. Ussually its a PH imbalance or something if you are already adding ferts. I would check PH to make sure you not locked out. There is a PH chart at the top of this section. Adding a little lime won't hurt tho. helps "buffer" the PH.


----------



## cdblop (Jan 15, 2007)

milk wont harm the plant, i use milk as a spray sometimes, helps to combat powder mildew and keep it at bay


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 15, 2007)

Chalk is full of calcium. Maybe a bit of ground up chalk added to the soil would work.

Anyone ever tried it before ?

peace


----------



## cdblop (Jan 15, 2007)

i dunno if thats a good idea, i havent nor know anyone who has tried it though.


----------



## fugly (Jan 15, 2007)

maybe a droplet or two of milk per pint of water  wouldnt hurt...


----------



## KADE (Jan 15, 2007)

Calcium added in milk cannot be broken down and absorbed by humans.... so i'm assuming a plant couldn't either... if someone wants to experiment... do it!! where is eman when we need him heh..


----------



## Droster (Jan 15, 2007)

fugly said:
			
		

> maybe a droplet or two of milk per pint of water  wouldnt hurt...


Thats what I would do. But then again I dont think Id even wanna risk it.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 15, 2007)

fugly said:
			
		

> maybe a droplet or two of milk per pint of water wouldnt hurt...


Hey fugly, you may have been on to something, check this out when it comes to homemade ferts.  Drambouie this one is for you also.   http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/51810/homemade_fertilizer_for_outdoor_plants.html scroll half-way down the page when u get to it.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 15, 2007)

KADE said:
			
		

> Calcium added in milk cannot be broken down and absorbed by humans.... so i'm assuming a plant couldn't either... if someone wants to experiment... do it!! where is eman when we need him heh..


 
Heh Heh...thanks Kade, almost missed this post.  I actually do use spoiled milk and yogurt about every three to four weeks, but not so much for the plants. I culture Lacto Bacilli in rice wash and milk and mix them into my soil. LB is a bacteria that eats pathogens, and lactose. If there are no pathogens for them to feed on, they will die off, so I keep them going with an occasional feeding.


----------



## KADE (Jan 15, 2007)

no problem buddy!


----------



## fugly (Jan 15, 2007)

so is that to kill off any bacteria in the soil?


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 15, 2007)

fugly said:
			
		

> so is that to kill off any bacteria in the soil?


 
No, just pathogens...the anaerobic variety, the bad beasties.  Posted a note on it in my journal...


----------



## sanchez (Jan 16, 2007)

milk generally doesn't even give proper calcium to humans, at least according to this site:  www.notmilk.com


----------



## KADE (Jan 16, 2007)

sanchez said:
			
		

> milk generally doesn't even give proper calcium to humans, at least according to this site: www.notmilk.com


 
Exactly my point... plus there is calcium in almost everything nowadays.... too bad a person can't absorb it. I'm sure there is a small percentage that'll be broken down and taken in... but if it was all of it everyone would be dead from calcium overdose.

Hear of that woman who ''died by water intoxification'' from drinking 4 liters of water over a couple hours? I'm assuming it was a small framed woman... because in my line of work I can put a couple gallon jugs of water back easy in a workday.


----------



## irish rasta (Jan 20, 2007)

yea but that was one of those experiments she drank 4 litres and wasnt allowed to take a piss


----------



## KADE (Jan 21, 2007)

irish rasta said:
			
		

> yea but that was one of those experiments she drank 4 litres and wasnt allowed to take a piss


 
Really? wow, then I dunno how she died... usually it is from flushing out the bodies natural salts and electrolytes.
Kinda like eating almonds... u can die from arsenic poisoning..... but it takes 32lbs over a weekend to do it.
If u have too much or nething i'm pretty sure bad stuff can happen.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 21, 2007)

i would think after 4 liters of water it wouldnt be optional if you could or couldnt use the bathroom, i would have peed on my leg after the second liter. :rofl:


----------



## irish rasta (Jan 21, 2007)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> i would think after 4 liters of water it wouldnt be optional if you could or couldnt use the bathroom, i would have peed on my leg after the second liter. :rofl:



yea thats pretty true not sure if anyone could actually do that it was just somethin i read in a newspaper and i actually came across a pack of calcium antiacid for like upset stomach heart burn and bad digestion and was wondering would these be a good source of calcium for my babies?


----------



## KADE (Jan 21, 2007)

irish rasta said:
			
		

> yea thats pretty true not sure if anyone could actually do that it was just somethin i read in a newspaper and i actually came across a pack of calcium antiacid for like upset stomach heart burn and bad digestion and was wondering would these be a good source of calcium for my babies?


 
I'm not tryin to be rude... buy why are u so worried about calcium? I dont think i've ever heard of someone having a def in calcium b4. Any nutes should be sufficent to provide something as common as calcium.

When u water ur plants use water outta the warm tap... (let it cool b4 watering tho) most of the time there is enough calcium deposits in the warm water pipes to fix stuff up, if you are having def problems.


----------



## skunk (Jan 21, 2007)

i have a thread going on right now in hg420 about adding yogurt and sourcreme to make a tea with, and also has exsperimented with this for the last 2 weeks, but my purpose was to add benifical bacteria,microbes and enzymes, not calcium , and to let you guys in on it i have not noticed sufficient evidence in the growth either way. but im sure its helping with all the benificial bacteria ,and microbes. and the way i do it is add 1 cup of yogurt and half tub of sourcreme and mix in a 5 gallon bucket of water. 1 time so far in a 2 week period, someone stated if too much bacteria is added it will eat up everything and then start on your roots.


----------



## irish rasta (Jan 22, 2007)

KADE said:
			
		

> I'm not tryin to be rude... buy why are u so worried about calcium? I dont think i've ever heard of someone having a def in calcium b4. Any nutes should be sufficent to provide something as common as calcium.
> 
> When u water ur plants use water outta the warm tap... (let it cool b4 watering tho) most of the time there is enough calcium deposits in the warm water pipes to fix stuff up, if you are having def problems.



im not the one who had a calcium def i was just goin to throw it in there if it helps and i found a pack of calcium  antiacids and was wondering if they would  work so wat do ye recon


----------



## dontknowmuch (Jan 22, 2007)

I might be trippin, but maybe egg shells or fish bones for calcium?


----------



## KADE (Jan 22, 2007)

irish rasta said:
			
		

> im not the one who had a calcium def i was just goin to throw it in there if it helps and i found a pack of calcium antiacids and was wondering if they would work so wat do ye recon


 
I think they'd have to be watered down majorly if it was to be used..... but calcium is soo common a def shouldn't arise imo.


----------



## skunk (Jan 22, 2007)

egg shells and bones are good if composted first. but takes along time,i myself though eggshell into my outdoor garden all winter when remembered.


----------



## irish rasta (Jan 22, 2007)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> I might be trippin, but maybe egg shells or fish bones for calcium?



yea def sounds like some good acid or mushies your takin


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 22, 2007)

the eggshells make good potassium for micro-organism soil grows, take 10-20 eggshells and fill a pot of water and boil for about an hour and let sit for 8 hours then drain water into a container and voila potassium rich "wawa" oh and calcium too.


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's an easy way to add small amounts of milk periodically:

Whenever you finish drinking a milk carton at home, rinse out the milk carton and use this white, cloudy water as a periodical mixture you water you plants with.

It prevents wasting those few drops of good milk that easily breaks down.

I added some soft stuff to my girl in biggest plants tonight:  avocado, tomatoes that were too rotten to eat, and their tomato vines.

I will add this lacto b stuff to it asap in next few days if this stuff works.


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 18, 2009)

1/14/07 holmes. Blaze another


----------



## DynaGlideGuy (Dec 19, 2009)

:yeahthat:  I get it

Besides the fact that milk and eggs might stink up the place, why not just use Epson salt or molassess

Best Wishes
"P"


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 19, 2009)

I've read about but never added milk powder to soil mixes.

I reckon it's a pH issue, maybe a pH swing at times which is creating your problem.


----------



## Hick (Dec 19, 2009)

hmmm.. maybe a slice or two of bacon and some wheat toast too???... 
I wonder if mj prefers coffee or oj with their breakfast...;


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 19, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> hmmm.. maybe a slice or two of bacon and some wheat toast too???...
> I wonder if mj prefers coffee or oj with their breakfast...;


 

LMAO!!!  why not just use dol. lime like the rest of the world?  Really it's not like it's expensive or hard to get....lol...mine prefer sunny side up, and if you give it 2 creams with the coffee it eliminates the need to add milk to the rest of the diet!


----------



## Krazeydays (Dec 19, 2009)

When planting tomatoes add some dry milk into the planting hole to add calcium and prevent blossom end rot.

You can also add three calcium tablets (people kind) around the base of the tomato plants to add calcium and prevent blossom end rot.

Just read this. this is only a quote.
Have not tried this but im sure it would work.


----------

